# Winter Cheese w/ Q-View



## stonebriar (Feb 2, 2010)

My largest Cheese Smoke yet - 12.5 pounds! Interestingly, throughout SMF, one can find two schools of thought on two subjects:

*CUT OR NOT TO CUT*
1) In cheese prep of larger loaves, cut the cheese (no comments please!) in smaller sections to allow smoke penetration.
2) In cheese prep of larger loaves, the smoke will penetrate throughout the cheese despite the size of the loaf. No need to cut.

*SIT OR NOT TO SIT*
1) Prior to smoking, the cheese should sit at room temperature in order to develop a hard perimeter helping to avoid melting during the cold smoke.
2) Prior to smoking, do not allow the cheese to develop a hard perimeter insuring the smoke to permeate throughout the cheese.

I elected to *CUT* and to *SIT*.

I began w/ 4 large loaves of Tillamook Special Reserve Extra Sharp Cheddar @ 2 lbs each and 2 large loaves of Tillamook Pepper Jack @ 2.2 lbs each, providing approx. 12.5 pounds.

Never using anything but wood in my smoker and no starter fluids, I combined pecan and hickory, topped off with some apple and cherry toward the end of the smoke. The duration was 3.5 hours never allowing the temp to rise above 85 degrees.

Hopefully the Q-View will tell the story...








My first time to try Pepper Jack.







I elected to cut the loaves into smaller sections.







Due to the vast amount of knowledge from those far wiser than I, found on SMF, I thought I would experiment w/ Paprika and Ground Black Pepper.







Action Shot!







Within the first hour. Just right.







Thin Blue Smoke.







First Tray - Fresh from the Smoker.







Second Tray - Fresh from the Smoker.







New Food Saver! Ready to seal.







Nice color!







Ready to rest for two weeks. Will sample on 2.15.10.

THANKS FOR LOOKING...


----------



## meateater (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice!  It's the season for cheese.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 2, 2010)

I agree I like to cut it up so more smoke gets on the outside of the cheese. I also like to let it sit a few days before I eat it. It seems to taste really smokey if you don't let it sit a few days.


----------



## hounds51 (Feb 2, 2010)

Yep thats the way to do it! I also found that the dryer the cheese the better the smoke penatration. I really prefer extra sharp because of it's dryness.


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 2, 2010)

I want some!


----------



## fire it up (Feb 2, 2010)

Lots of pretty cheese resting!
Very nice smoke and great Qview, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I'm sure you will enjoy them for a while, that's a lot of cheese!  Though when I do a few pounds it definitely doesn't last long enough so you might be on to something with 12.5lbs.


----------



## stonebriar (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you Fire It Up! Considering your quality cheese posts, this means a lot coming from you...


----------



## jerrykr (Feb 2, 2010)

i like to cut it up into chunks that are about 4 oz. each and spread them out in the smoke.  I usually vac pack them with the food saver into 8 oz. packages.  Works well, and maximizes the expensive food saver packageing.

Just my way of doing it.  YMMV.


----------



## jak757 (Feb 2, 2010)

Mighty nice looking cheese!  Your approach makes sense to me.  I've never smoked cheese (successfully -- there was one il fated attempt years ago).  I think I need to try it again!

Very professional looking smoke -- Great Qview!


----------



## stonebriar (Feb 2, 2010)

I believe both sides of the debate have merit. So far, to CUT & SIT have worked for me. Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 2, 2010)

It looks great no matter which way you do it...


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 2, 2010)

Okay, Okay!!!!! I take it back---you're more than an "alleged" smoker.

Now, can I have my cheese?


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 2, 2010)

Man oh Man that looks really good there Stoney. Now for the hard part the waiting. I gotta try this stuff before too long you guys are making it look so good to.


----------



## walle (Feb 2, 2010)

Stonebriar,
VERY NICE!  A lot more color than mine, I'm guessing that has to do with the temps.  Can't wait to try this stuff!!!
thanks for sharing
Tracey


----------



## stonebriar (Feb 3, 2010)

WALLE -

I'm certain yours will be great!

Stonebriar


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks quite delicious.


----------



## stonebriar (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Wish I could share with all...


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 4, 2010)

I'll come over to the OU/OSU women's BB game Saturday--IF you'll bring my cheese.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Seriously, I may try to come.


----------



## etcher1 (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice job, going to have to try the Paprika.


----------



## stonebriar (Feb 5, 2010)

DG - Come on! It has your name on it...


----------



## jamminjimi (Feb 16, 2010)

Well fess up was it good. I did some on Saturday.


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 16, 2010)

He is on the road right now, but is planning on trying to report in this evening.  "Supposedly", others have opened their gifts and have loved it.  He hasn't been home to try his.  We haven't been able to coordinate schedules for me to get my samples yet either.

I'm trying to pick mine up this weekend.  I'll report after that.


----------



## stonebriar (Feb 17, 2010)

Following the two week "mellowing time," the cheese was sampled by family and friends, followed by rave reviews! Thanks for asking...


----------



## jamminjimi (Feb 24, 2010)

I have been doing a little sampling on my experiment. It has been real good so far. I am working on a different set up. I think I have it figured out. Maybe this weekend I will do a big batch. Wish me luck!!


----------



## exhaustedspark (May 18, 2011)

I know this is an old post but i have been using my big chief smoker for years to smoke cheese. I realy like how the sliced cheese Turns out when you cut it cross ways and end up with 1 in square X whatever the thickness of each stack is and wrap in cheese cloth. I only do the fingers as i love the smoke on the cheese. To big a block and not enough smoke. I set a couple pcs of wood on the top of the smoker so the lid will sit higher with a gap to let out the heat and then wait for the goodness. I wrap the cheese in cheese cloth. I layer of cheese cloth only.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 19, 2011)

ExhaustedSpark said:


> I know this is an old post but i have been using my big chief smoker for years to smoke cheese. I realy like how the sliced cheese Turns out when you cut it cross ways and end up with 1 in square X whatever the thickness of each stack is and wrap in cheese cloth. I only do the fingers as i love the smoke on the cheese. To big a block and not enough smoke. I set a couple pcs of wood on the top of the smoker so the lid will sit higher with a gap to let out the heat and then wait for the goodness. I wrap the cheese in cheese cloth. I layer of cheese cloth only.


----------



## graniteman (May 23, 2011)

How many weeks will all that cheese will last?  not many with my friends.


----------

